# Mon flux de photos a disparu !



## Giorgio82 (29 Mars 2020)

Bonjour à tous !
Je crée ce sujet car, après la mise à jour iOS 13.4 sur mon iPhone 6S Plus, sur mon iPad Pro 10.5 et sur mon AppleTV 4, j'ai été obligé de recréer un compte iCloud (impossible de capter ou d'activer les données cellulaires, lagues interminables même sur iPad pro 2018...).
Jusqu'à là, pas de soucis (en quelque sorte, car c'était chiant de devoirs tout changer avec les codes et tout...) mais voilà : je ne trouve plus mon flux de photo ! Impossible de trouver l'option ! (cf. photo). J'ai cherché un moment sur internet, j'ai essayé plusieurs solutions, mais rien... de plus, personne ne semble avoir les mêmes symptômes que moi...
Si quelqu'un a une solution, je lui en serait reconnaissant !

Merci d'avance


----------



## guytoon48 (29 Mars 2020)

Bonsoir,

Regarde dans les preférences système quel est le compte déclaré iCloud et photos ensuite


----------



## Giorgio82 (30 Mars 2020)

guytoon48 a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> Regarde dans les preférences système quel est le compte déclaré iCloud et photos ensuite



Merci de la réponse ! Tout à l’air d’être bine configuré... en tout cas, c’est comme sur la l’iPhone et la tablette de ma mère, où le flux de photos est bien présent...

 https://photos.app.goo.gl/fMWw5s7HaJFZAAXA6


----------



## Giorgio82 (6 Avril 2020)

Bon, apparement, c’est « normal », le site Apple :

« Remarque : Mon flux de photos n’est disponible ni pour les nouveaux comptes ni pour l’App iCloud pour Windows (version 10). Consultez la rubrique Synchroniser les photos sur tous les appareils avec iCloud. »

Ça veut dire que je n’aurais plus jamais de flux de photo entre mes appareils ?? Il faut que je contacte Apple là...


----------



## guytoon48 (6 Avril 2020)

Bonsoir,
Inutile de laisser en ligne une photo avec ton adresse mail...


----------



## ness_Du_frat (16 Avril 2020)

Je ne sais pas si ça sert encore à quelque chose que je réponde, mais la politique d'Apple est de faire disparaître le flux de photos. Tous les nouveaux comptes créés depuis les deux dernières années n'ont plus accès au flux de photos. En recrééant un compte icloud, tu es maintenant passé au statut "nouveau compte", et tu n'as plus la possibilité de l'option flux de photos. Mais je te rassure, ce sera bientôt le cas de tout le monde car le flux de photos disparaîtra très bientôt :/

(bon, maintenant, si ça se trouve, l'explication était tout autre, mais mon explication vaut quand même, car j'ai dû faire des recherches justement au sujet du flux de photos pour un problème que j'avais et je suis tombée sur un article à ce sujet concernant le fait que les nouveaux comptes n'avaient plus accès au flux de photos et que celui-ci allait disparaître prochainement et j'ai eu une discussion la semaine dernière avec une employée d'Apple à propos de ça)


----------



## Igrekoa2n (16 Avril 2020)

J'aimerais voir cet article et la source.


----------

